# help!



## fragglemills (Jul 11, 2008)

anyone got any ideas for makin my own wormcastings if so all help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## papabeach1 (Jul 11, 2008)

myself i can get worms out of soil by use my truck, and second car battery, hook it up to the soil ground and hot , be sure its not connect together, but both + and - in the ground, crank up the truck, you ll see lot of bugs ants and worms, but thats my way,   here i found info you want to know for real

thats is what u want to know   homemade worm castings

EDIT..
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=13405


----------



## fragglemills (Jul 11, 2008)

thanks i'll look into it


----------



## Tater (Aug 9, 2008)

If you look at the stickys in this forum you'll see a post about a DIY worm casting farm.  I haven't read it but I'll bet it shows you how to build a worm casting farm all by yourself.


----------

